# Prolapsed disc and ttc



## lucy2831 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hello

wondered if anyone had any experience of having a slipped or prolapsed disc while ttc or when pregnant? I had a large prolapsed disc l5/s1 level three years ago and had surgery to remove most of it. Unfortunatley a recent bout of back pain revealed via an mri scan that I have another small prolapsed disc at the same level  

I have now been in varying degrees of pain for about three months, the consultant says its not bad enough to operate on. I am functionally fine except for the days when the pain is bad. I am on a list for an epidural injection but don't know when that will be. We have continued ttc because its what we both want so much (have been trying for over a year), and  I honestly don't know if this will fully resolve now. I am taking Naproxen medication daily for the pain. I am worried though because I realise what strain a pregnancy can put on a healthy back let alone a doggey one. Also concerned that if i do eventually concieve that I will be asked to come off the meds, or if they let me stay on them what effects it could have on a baby?

Any experiences or information would be very helpful.

Lucy x


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Lucy
welcome to FF my lovely.

Sorry I can't pass on any experience with your specific spinal problems, but I would mention your concerns about your meds on a pregnancy with either your gp or consultant next time you see him/her and the impact on pain relief a pregnancy would bring ie. if its felt best to withdraw from it - they may well be able to recommend another form of pain reflief....but I presume that you're already taking folic acid just to be on the safe side.

Happily I have gone through a pregnancy and to be honest I didn't suffer with my back at all .... I have suffered from back problems in the past, as due to loads of surgery on one of my hips, one of my legs is now longer than the other, so walk with a limp and of course, it's caused premature aging of my back.

But saying that I know of ladies much younger and fitter than me who have ended up on crutches at the end of the pregnancy as the way the babies were lying - was directly on the sciatic nerve.

If you're wanting more information on your meds and its effect on a possible pregnancy, you could repost your query on 'Ask a Pharmacist' thread: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=449.0

Hope this helps - please keep us updated on your progress.... but hopefully you can get more advice/ information from the lovely supportive ladies here on FF.

Best wishes
Sheila


----------

